# Pushman



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

does anybody have any infomation on the tug pushman
http://www.riverman.gotdns.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pos=1
grt: 37 
1970: built by Motivators Ltd, Gravesend
1970: MB Dredging Co. as Pushman
Eng: 574bhp Rolls Royce.

many thanks
Richie


----------

